# Applying for EMT positions with a history mental illness



## Sulenth (Jun 1, 2012)

Greetings!  

The reason for this post is that I've been having major doubts on my suitability for the EMT/Paramedic career field to a history of mental illness and two commitments to psychiatric wards for suicidal thoughts, severe depression, and voices (no diagnosis either time).

The reasons for the is focused mainly around a highly dysfunctional home life (Severely emotionally/verbally abusive mother), extensive bullying in school, and a history of depression.

I was fourteen and had been sick for almost a year and a half with vomiting. I was hearing voices and was certainly suicidal. There were times I came close to ending it, but was committed for several weeks after I informed my guardians.

The second time was a little less than a year ago a month or so before I turned 22. Almost a decade more of abuse and months of sleep deprivation, high stress, hallucinations, bad choices, and little emotional support caught up with me. A handful of pills and a bottle of whiskey were going to be my way out. I was fortunate in that a close friend was able to talk me down and I voluntary committed myself

....More bad choices and a downward spiral followed until I hit somewhere close to rock bottom. Climbing back out was and is not a pleasant experience. I was sleep deprived, hallucinating, and on my way down. I was fortunate to have a good friend knock some sense into me before I did something foolish such as crawl into a bottle.

I made some rather foolish, naive, and downright stupid choices within the last two or three years due to a mixture of pride, arrogance, and bad (if clouded) judgement.

The last six months have seen the return of some semblance of sanity to my life. My abuser has been removed and I'm currently trying to find a reputable and competent therapist and a psychiatrist to deal with my issues. I'm focusing on college for a B.A in Criminal Justice and earning my EMT-B certification as both a source of income and a contingency.

Would any of this be an instant dis qualifier for applying for an EMT-B/EMT-P position? It will be a good four years or so before I even consider applying if that makes a difference.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not an EMT yet but I would say even if it isn't a definite disqualifier, with your history this is something you really REALLY need to think about. The stress of this job is going to be ALOT. Now I'm not saying you can't handle stress, maybe you can, but how are you going to react the first call you get for a child who has been abused by their parents? Worse yet, your first pediatric fatality? I think your past is going to be very hard to keep contained at that point seeing as how the root of your problems seems to be childhood abuse. Now, maybe I'm wrong and others here will disagree with me but I think it would take alot of really intense therapy for you to get to a point where you could handle some of the things you are going to deal with in this profession, if ever. I'm sorry if thats not what you want to hear, but I'm not gonna sugar coat it for you.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 1, 2012)

Depending on the state, an involuntary commitment, that occurred after the age of 18, may show up on certain kinds of background checks. Again, depending on the state, that may prevent the state from issuing you a certification. I suggest you search the laws specific to your state and see what they say.


----------



## Melclin (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't think a hx of mental illness totally disqualifies a person from many things, but it does add certain challenges. 

EMS is not terribly conducive to a stable mind. High stress situations and shift work. You can't underestimate the affect of poor sleeping patterns on your mood and psychiatric stability.

You don't seem to have explored the nature of your condition to a very great extent. My opinion would be that you need to know what you're dealing with a bit better. You need more insight into what if any actual illness you have, it's triggers, it's effects, it's course and how to manage it.

I would say with a great deal of insight into my own condition, adequate medication and medical oversight, and an established management strategy, EMS is a great career for me. The variety, relative flexibility and plentiful time off suit me quite well. Also, having a job I love makes my crazy easier to deal with.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 1, 2012)

I would strongly recommend a few third-rides with your local FD or EMS before you invest any further in this career. It is not a field for those who cannot handle stress well- your failures can literally kill others.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 2, 2012)

*I've been here and did this and it only made things worse.*

I recommended to a family friend to proceed with nursing college despite a history very similar to yours. Almost suspiciously similar. The result was this person partially finished the school then washed out, (the second time this person has washed out of a college major). Now a mountain of student debt has been created, and no job or degree has resulted. I feel that the decision needs to be made with your counselor, psychologist, etc., and not on this forum. Seriously, and without a second thought.


----------



## Kale (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think it's an automatic disqualifier at all. In actuality, psych and behavior health issues are a really common call and having had first hand experience, you may be able to sympathize with your patients far better than the average provider. I don't have a psych history myself but I'm close to a lot of people who do and I'm really sick and tired of the bad attitude a whole lot of my fellow EMS providers tend to have towards psych calls.

Having folks around who understand what their patients might be going through would be healthy for the field as a whole, in my opinion. There are some outfits here locally who deal exclusively with behavioral health and substance abuse issues who actually encourage EMTs who have first hand experience to apply.

My biggest concern would be you and how much of a handle you have on your own mental health. It can be a long battle for a lot of people to fully understand what their triggers are. Have you worked stressful jobs that deprive you of sleep? Have you been around people who are going through similar struggles? How do you react to people who are in the midst of a psychiatric crisis? How do you deal with the types of emergencies that can arise from abusive relationships? How would do you deal with people who have just attempted suicide? This :censored::censored::censored::censored: ain't pretty, and as an EMS provider your ability to change things for your patients is generally limited to a.) the few medical interventions you provide and b.) the compassion you're able to offer. Beyond that, your ability to really affect change for that person is limited and that may be very frustrating to you.

I think folks who have had your experiences would be a boon to EMS, but you need to consider your own health first and foremost. If you're struggling yourself how can you hope to help others, after all? I'd spend some time volunteering if at all possible to see how you react to different stressful circumstances, learn your triggers and move on from there. I believe you can do it, it just may take some time.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 2, 2012)

I say go for it. Maybe do some ride alongs but def go for it. If one has a mental illness they can use it to an advantage in the field. Some times people don't understand 911 calls involving mental illness but when you have one you can better understand the pt. 

You don't have to share anything personal with them or give them their life story but I feel that pt.s can tell the difference from an EMT who really knows whats going on and those who blow psych calls off and feel its "Just another scip transport". 

I also suffer from Depression, and Major Anxiety but I am currently an active volunteer EMT and going to school to be a Critical Care Trauma Nurse so if you ever wanna PM me don't hesitate to.


----------



## Avenrii (Jun 3, 2012)

I have severe depression with recurrent thoughts of suicide and a long history of self harm. I have managed to control this through various techniques (none healthy, I'm afraid), but in the last few years I've slipped and have lost that control. Spending two years as a hospital security officer, I was in the E.D. most of the time holding down fighting psychiatric patients. A lot of these patients were brought in by E.M.S., who had to tie them to the gurney to get them safely to the facility. You will see many suicide attempts (I've seen hangings, drug overdoses, cut throats, gun shot wounds), and it will be like looking at yourself.

At that point, you need to decide.. are you going to be them? It is the hardest question, because every day you need to fight to retain stability. One day you could be where they are, and it'll be your co-workers holding you down, telling you not to fight, to calm down. It is a difficult situation, but it all hinges on how you handle it.

I have enjoyed being in the emergency field, because when I was in those situations with psychiatric patients, I truly knew where they were and how they got there. I care and I will always do my best to ensure they receive proper care, which in most cases at a hospital, they will not get because they are looked down on. It makes your blood boil to watch the doctors and nurses avoid the seclusion room when it is requirement that the patient is checked on every 15 minutes (even more important when they're in 4-pt holds). Instead, those patients will often only be seen every 4-6 hours unless security is watching and will only get food or water if someone "gets the time."

I suggest that you start well into therapy and be medicated for at least two months before doing something like this. Be somewhat on a stable foot before you hop on this bandwagon, because it is a rocky road. You may or may not like it, but I for one think it is well worth it.

Sorry for the long post, but this isn't an easy answer. It never will be.


----------



## Sulenth (Jun 3, 2012)

I appreciate all the honest answers.

Upon reflection I have serious doubts about my ability to cope with the stresses of the EMT field due to issues mentioned and very likely not be pursuing a career as an EMT in the near future. The advice here was good, and helpful in more ways than one. 

Again.  Thank you for your honest and candid answers.  They've cleared up most of my questions.


----------



## MyCatTigger (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello~
I have been stealthing around for a while, h34r: just scoping out what all y'all have to say here on this board.  I found something that I relate to, so I decided to sign up to ask a question of my own.  And here it is:
When I was a teenager and into my 20's, I had some problems with depression and Self-Injury, and was placed on holds in psychiatric facilities.  With the help of an awesome counselor and some tweaking of my medication, I was not placed on any holds for over seven years.  Over Labor Day weekend, I went to a local ER for help because I was feeling like hurting myself again.  Because I stated that I felt like harming myself, I was placed on a 72-hr hold in a local facility.  I said all of that to say this; Can any company I apply with LEGALLY access my psychiatric history (in California)?  And, if so, can it be held against me in the hiring process?  Thanks all.


----------



## firetender (Oct 8, 2012)

I beliive the OP has recieved the answer to his question. The post above me is asking for legal advice, so I'm closing the thread, but not before responding to Avenrii, who said,



> I have severe depression with recurrent thoughts of suicide and a long history of self harm. _*I have managed to control this through various techniques (none healthy, I'm afraid), but in the last few years I've slipped and have lost that control.*_


 
(Emphasis mine)

This does not sound good either for you or especially your patients, and it doesn't exactly qualify you to provide advice for someone who is entering EMS and not feeling stable. You deserve to get help before this turns into something serious. Please seek help on it.


----------

